# Online shop up and running!



## Deadgroovy (May 9, 2019)

Hi everyone
Check out my website/store. UK based. Also take a look at my Facebook page, link at the bottom. 
www.sophieandfin.co.uk


----------



## amd (May 9, 2019)

Taking a peek...

I would take out or reword "All our soaps are handmade in small batches using the traditional cold process method which leaves in all the natural moisturising glycerine." Maybe it's different in the UK, but in the US I don't think we could use this statement. Makes it sound like you're saying the soap is moisturizing. You can nit pick the statement by saying "but I don't say the soap is moisturizing, I'm saying the glycerine is moisturizing" but you're also saying the glycerine is staying in the soap and therefore the soap is moisturizing. That said... You should double check your rules for your country and adjust accordingly. [I refrain from using "moisturizing" in regards to my soaps and use "gentle cleansing" instead]

The text on photos is hard to read (worse on my phone).

Overall, it's a nice simple webpage, easy to navigate on my desktop and phone.


----------



## Deadgroovy (May 10, 2019)

Thank for your comments, amd. I'll look into that


----------



## Daisy (May 10, 2019)

Deadgroovy said:


> Hi everyone
> Check out my website/store. UK based. Also take a look at my Facebook page, link at the bottom.
> www.sophieandfin.co.uk


Congratulations and best wishes!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 10, 2019)

Looks good. I'm also finding the text on the photos difficult to read on mobil. When I zoom in, it gets pixelated.

The one thing I would change it the name on your raw and natural. Raw is just a odd word for soap. Makes me think of meat and crunchy veggies. 
Maybe pure & natural or something along those lines. Personally, I've always liked nearly nude for unscented soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 10, 2019)

@Obsidian - I call mine Naked.


----------



## amd (May 10, 2019)

@Obsidian I called mine Plain Jane. My unflavored lip balm is called Naked though! But good call on the product name, I'd be hesitant to buy "raw and natural" makes me think of the horror stories about olden days soap that would strip your hide off being too lye heavy. I'd be more drawn to "Simply Soap" or something like that.
https://www.wordhippo.com/what-is/another-word-for/raw.html


----------



## Jasoncd (May 10, 2019)

Imagery looks good but you should have the prices clearly displayed somewhere and perhaps a brief description as well


----------



## Deadgroovy (May 10, 2019)

Thanks guys, good constructive comments. Naked? Nude? What sort of joint is this? 
I do like Naked though.


----------



## Kathy Heiner (May 10, 2019)

Deadgroovy said:


> Hi everyone
> Check out my website/store. UK based. Also take a look at my Facebook page, link at the bottom.
> www.sophieandfin.co.uk


You might want to correct the spelling of moisturizer, unless maybe it's spelled with an s instead of a z in UK? Your page looks great!


----------



## LilyJo (May 10, 2019)

If you are selling online you need to provide an address (which should also be on your soaps, it may be I couldnt see it).


----------



## Relle (May 11, 2019)

Kathy Heiner said:


> You might want to correct the spelling of moisturizer, unless maybe it's spelled with an s instead of a z in UK? Your page looks great!


The spelling is correct for british english, not american english.


----------



## SaltedFig (May 11, 2019)

@Deadgroovy,

Good luck with your sales!

*A small amount of Feedback:*
Labels:
Some of the label photo's are fuzzy (I like to have no photo's, rather than fuzzy photo's).
On the lemongrass soap (which I randomly picked as the soap to look at in detail), there is one photo of the soap, 1 fuzzy label photo and 1 clear label photo. Perhaps, if you want to have two photo's of the label, have one photo of front and one of the back of the label (instead of two of the front)?

Display background
I do like the naked soap in a dish, however I am not a fan of the "soap on a towel" look for the labelled soaps (but that could just be a personal preference ).

Lemongrass (example randomly selected) soap:
The lemongrass soap looks DOSsy - it might just be the soap colour, but those spots are the same colour and pattern type as DOS, and I would be reluctant (as a soaper myself) to buy any soap if there's pictures of soaps with spots of that particular colour.
The soap shape itself, and smoothness, look good.

Soap photo's
I do like the look of the actual soap photo's, and the embedded text for the description is in a font that I like (for that sort of thing). I don't like the same font for reading the details - for that purpose it is not as easy for me to read.
I would like to be able to go straight to the soap purchase by clicking on the soap photo (rather than being taken to a bigger image of the soap) - I would like that larger image functionality available from the soap purchase page, after I've had a chance to see the full description, ingredients & price).

Logo/Trading details
If you were to include your trading details or logo in the image itself (in addition to the brief soap description), that would be a nice touch 

Moisterising claim
@amd The moisterising claim is made directly on the label (See the lemongrass soap: "It's moisterising qualities make it perfect for sensitive and problem skin").

Summary
Overall, it looks tidy and functional, with the main photo's being at the fore-front of the shop.

Good luck


----------



## amd (May 11, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> @amd The moisterising claim is made directly on the label (See the lemongrass soap: "It's moisterising qualities make it perfect for sensitive and problem skin").


Not sure why I was tagged on this comment. This isn't my website or my soaps...


----------



## SaltedFig (May 11, 2019)

amd said:


> ...I would take out or reword "All our soaps are handmade in small batches using the traditional cold process method which leaves in all the natural moisturising glycerine." Maybe it's different in the UK, but in the US I don't think we could use this statement. Makes it sound like you're saying the soap is moisturizing. You can nit pick the statement by saying "but I don't say the soap is moisturizing, I'm saying the glycerine is moisturizing" but you're also saying the glycerine is staying in the soap and therefore the soap is moisturizing. That said... You should double check your rules for your country and adjust accordingly. [I refrain from using "moisturizing" in regards to my soaps and use "gentle cleansing" instead] ...





SaltedFig said:


> Moisterising claim
> @amd The moisterising claim is made directly on the label (See the lemongrass soap: "It's moisterising qualities make it perfect for sensitive and problem skin").





amd said:


> Not sure why I was tagged on this comment. This isn't my website or my soaps...



Tagged to indicate that the moisterising comment is in response to your post (#2 in this thread).


----------

